# Removing custom kernel.



## ScreenSilently (May 22, 2011)

Hello.

How can I completely remove a custom kernel I compiled?


----------



## wblock@ (May 23, 2011)

Build a new, different, kernel.  Install it over the unwanted one.  Then delete the unwanted kernel config file.


----------



## UNIXgod (May 23, 2011)

ScreenSilently said:
			
		

> Hello.
> 
> How can I completely remove a custom kernel I compiled?



If you want generic back simply run the same command you used for making your custom kernel without the variables. generic is default.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 23, 2011)

Or simpler: if this was your *first* kernel build, the previous one (that came with the installation) should still be in /boot/kernel.old. Removing /boot/kernel and renaming /boot/kernel.old to /boot/kernel should restore the old situation. This is assuming you did *not* update your sources and world too. Then you have to build a new GENERIC kernel to match those.


----------



## ScreenSilently (May 23, 2011)

Can I recompile again my custom kernel, while it is running?


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2011)

ScreenSilently said:
			
		

> Can I recompile again my custom kernel, while it is running?



Yes.


----------

